# Popovich's thoughts about our season and upcoming offseason....



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

For those of you who don't live in SA, Popovich comes on a local radio show and gives his thoughts about the team, and answers questions from the fans. Well, today was Popovich's last show for this season (Obviously), and I found it pretty interesting what he had to say about certain stuff. I'll just paraphrase some of the stuff that he said, but if you want to listen to it, I'll leave a link at the bottom. Anyway, here's a summary of what Pop said on the offseason:


- Manu is the first and foremost priority. Popovich mentioned this several times, so that's good news to hear. He does mention a little about other teams being interested in Manu, but nothing worth noting


- Popovich pretty much flat-out said Horry won't be back with that contract, meaning his option won't be picked up. So, if Horry is going to play for the Spurs next year, it's going to be for less money.


- They (Spurs management) don't know what they will do with Rose as of yet. Pop mentioned the possibility of trading him, but also mentioned that there's a very realistic chance he could be back in the role he had in the previous season. Pop didn't guarantee Rose would be a contributor next season, but it sounds as if he's leaning towards it.


- The Spurs are going to have interest in shooters. Pop mentioned that we didn't have enough shooters this season, and that really hurt us against the Lakers. Someone asked him about bringing back Stephen Jackson, and Popovich kind of hesitated and said something like: "That's a very good question." To me, it would be a no-brainer for the Spurs to be interested.


- Popovich said that they are looking for a veteran backup PG, and clearly stated that he doesn't want Manu playing that role anymore. This pretty much indirectly means that Hart is gone, and that there is no place for Charlie Ward.



That's about it, from what I listened to live at least. It's some pretty interesting stuff, because Popovich is saying this stuff himself. If you want to listen to it, go HERE and click the link that says "Part 1...." and/or "Part 2...."


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

Fortunatelly Popovich is thinking this way, because that shows that he realized what truly lacked for us to repeat.

Koko, what Popovich said about Turkoglu?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Its good to see his stance about shooters and about Horry. I think his hint at shooters and a veteran back up point guard really point towards Brent Barry. He would fill both voids very nicely.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Someone asked him about bringing back Stephen Jackson, and Popovich kind of hesitated and said something like: "That's a very good question." To me, it would be a no-brainer for the Spurs to be interested.


Interesting...
Im surprised about Hart though. He played very well in the Memphis series. What happened to him in the lakers series.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> Interesting...
> Im surprised about Hart though. He played very well in the Memphis series. What happened to him in the lakers series.


He remembered that he is Jason Hart.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Luiz_Rodrigo</b>!
> Fortunatelly Popovich is thinking this way, because that shows that he realized what truly lacked for us to repeat.
> 
> Koko, what Popovich said about Turkoglu?



From the sounds of it, bringing back Turkaboo isn't out of the question. It sounds like the Spurs will bring him back if he doesn't want too much, which isn't good news to me.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

did he say anything on big name free agents like rasheed wallace or brent barry?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> did he say anything on big name free agents like rasheed wallace or brent barry?



No, it's considered tampering if you mention opposing team's FA's at this point.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Man, I wouldn't want to see Barry go to the Spurs. I want him on the Lakers!


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Those are some interesting tidbits. I was surprised with Horry's lack of production in the playoffs. He isn't as worth as much money as he used to be. Any ideas of the vet. point guard they want to acquire? I think they will able to find a shooter with their draft pick. Someone is bound to fall to them. Finally, what is Devin Brown's contract status? I like his game.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> Those are some interesting tidbits. I was surprised with Horry's lack of production in the playoffs. He isn't as worth as much money as he used to be. Any ideas of the vet. point guard they want to acquire? I think they will able to find a shooter with their draft pick. Someone is bound to fall to them. Finally, what is Devin Brown's contract status? I like his game.


Devin will play in the Spurs next year earning something like seven hundred a thousand dollars.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Hoopshype has Devin listed as a FA come July 1, meaning any team can offer him a contract. He's got to be a keeper for the Spurs.

http://www.hoopshype.com/salaries/san_antonio.htm

Anyone have any other sources for salaries/contracts? RealGM?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Consistent shooting was need by the Spurs. Turk is not a "big game" player. Horry used to be one. The Spurs need to keep Devin Brown. I also think malik rose should have been used more. David was missed more than most want to admit.

The Spurs could use someone like brent barry or tracy mcGrady.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> Hoopshype has Devin listed as a FA come July 1, meaning any team can offer him a contract. He's got to be a keeper for the Spurs.
> 
> http://www.hoopshype.com/salaries/san_antonio.htm
> ...



The San Antonio Express News had a very good write-up on the Spurs offseason situation, and it went into rather good detail about every player. Anyway, the paper says that there is a team option on Devin for $700,000, which the Spurs are going to pick up. That should be the first thing they do this offseason.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

OT: hong kong pooey who is that girl in your avatar


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Does the team want to keep Hedo? He didn't have a great playoffs.


----------

